# Puros Indios Chief Cigar Review - Too Big?



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

This cigar was priced right from Cbid, I think I paid $6 bucks apeice for a pair. The last one I'll probably cut in half and smoke it that way sinc...

Read the full review here: Puros Indios Chief Cigar Review - Too Big?


----------

